
Quimo : Desktop Operating System For Kids - kqr2
http://quinncoincorporated.org/qimo.php
======
nanexcool
Can't help but think some kid will tell his friends "my computer has qimo" and
then be teased that his computer has cancer.

~~~
noonespecial
Ahh, its _KIM-oh_. As in Eskimo (their mascot).

The Halls are good folks. If you've got some old PC's laying around that still
work, send them their way. They will be put to good use. The world needs way
more of this type of thing and way less sheep-chucking and ifarting, imho.

This is a better link to the project on the new host.

<http://www.qimo4kids.com/>

~~~
nanexcool
That page sold me to find an old PC and install Qimo for my 4 year old godson.
Doesn't say if there are any translations though. But if nothing else, it
might be a good way for him to start learning English.

